# Auxiliary inputs on radios are terrible



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

I just wanted to hear thoughts about people who say the auxiliary inputs on radio (Factory and aftermarket) are garbage.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

they're a hell of a lot better than Bluetooth imo..


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

They're no worse than the factory CD player.


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

I can say the aux input in my OEM HU is horrible, as soon as you switch to aux you hear the God awful hiss (even with the volume at '0').


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I think it depends on the unit. My oem Chrysler u-connect 8.4 unit seems to have a pretty good usb input. My Pioneer 1700 double din had a great usb input. The usb input on a cheap JVC Arsenal unit I had was terrible. Had a grainy sound.


----------



## voiceCoil63 (Feb 10, 2017)

I've had good luck with AUX inputs in the past -- both OEM and aftermarket. My new car ('16 Chevy SS) is lacking one, and I really miss it. The '14s & '15s had one, but it was dropped in '16. Just my luck. Bluetooth is a total beatdown of inconsistency, latency, and signal compression. And the USB connection wants to take complete control of my iPhone, meaning I'm relegated to using the ridiculously slow and horribly-designed UI on the head-unit display. I'd much prefer to use the UI on the phone directly -- it may not be perfect, but it's vastly superior to the mess is MyLink. And if I don't like it, there are countless 3rd party music apps out there with a vast array of different features and UIs.


----------

